# Can someone paint my betta on a Christmas ornament?



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would really like a couple of custom betta Christmas ornaments. 
One for my deceased female and one for my new guy. Something hand painted on a white glass ball or a round piece of porcelain. 
All our Christmas tree decorations tell the story of our family. History, places we've been, interests, hobbies, sports teams, ones the kids made in school, I still got some I made in kindergarten 30sumthin years ago!! Betta fish are a part 
of the family now. I would love to give them a spot on the tree. 
Anyone interested pleas contact me and we can work out the details.


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Story ornaments sound beautiful. I believe the is a post about handmade betta necklaces of which the user may, upon request, make an ornament. C: it was posted a day or two ago. Good luck on finding it!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

What a cool idea! 8D Man if I had time, I would make them for you. <3 But my life has been so busy, I haven't been able to draw as much. =(


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm taking comissions for pendants that could also work as an ornament if you wanted. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=300417


----------



## Racoon293 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lilnaugrim is gonna make them for me. 
I'll post pictures when I get them.


----------

